# Zombie Mower, Zombie Phone lol.



## 8on3s (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm Hoping I can put this here for a moment, I was just about to write up a question about my phone not making it to recovery or the rom. When it just decided one more try was it and it would boot. Now what makes this situation even better seeing as its friday the 13th as of this post, is that my friend had seemingly destroyed a lawn mower a week ago (no oil in the engine). When today he decided to bring me the mower to see what I could do with it, it was sitting for a week with oil desperately added to attempt to get it running again. He tried to get it going but no luck through the week, it wouldn't turn. So bringing us back to today, He pulled the cord once right after getting it out of the truck, starts like a champ, this mower was a week old, it died the day he bought it.

That's the day I have had. Phone doesn't die. And Mower comes back to life. Baddass.


----------

